# Gold leafing a retablo



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Spent last week in PA gilding capitals and other stuff to be built on a retablo for a new church. Was nice to do it in a studio and not on staging. The retablo is designed after the one in San Juan Capistrano, Ca. Pretty cool job. One pic is items with size on waiting for proper tack to gild. All done with oil size and 23ct gold.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Patience is a virtue. Very nice.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I look at the first picture and I keep saying in my head, "Talk to the hand".....

Great looking work, by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

What a Great project !!!!! Nice Photos Too.... We do a bit of Gilding but nothing close to That. What is the time frame for a project of that size?


Michael Tust


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is incredible stuff! How big is the hand?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

The hands are about 10 in. long. Got about 110 man hrs so far in gilding and have about half that again in a few weeks. With a few days of marbling too.


----------

